# After saying "no more rats," we just got two new girls!



## bclaytonsc (Jul 11, 2016)

Hello everyone!

Over the weekend my husband I welcomed two new sweet 9 week old baby girls into our family. After Minnie's passing I said no more rats but our senior girl, Rattles, really needed some new friends, and who doesn't love baby rats? We are smitten with them and so thankful we decided to open our hearts to more.

Our two new girls are named Tinsel and Pebbles. Tinsel is a russian blue agouti berkshire, and Pebbles is a black self from our breeder's silvermane line. 

Photos below! Tinsel is the most cuddly and sweet little girl.. she fell asleep in my hands her first day home! So in love.


----------



## bclaytonsc (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## Phoene (Dec 21, 2017)

How cute!


----------



## Synchro246 (Jun 10, 2018)

Oh my god. Too effin cute


----------



## writingonwalls (Oct 1, 2016)

Oh my goodness they are adorable!


----------



## Vampiric Conure (Aug 17, 2018)

If I keep looking at all these cute rat pix I really WILL die of cuteness overload, LOL!!


----------



## JimboJones (Jan 29, 2019)

Oh sweet Jeebus, cuteness overdose going on here. Can't wait to get some furry little ratties myself


----------

